# Sterling prices on Ebay



## mikeinkaty (Dec 17, 2012)

By the time you count shipping most sterling in the last few days is selling over spot price.

One auction for 10 ozt of 999 silver shot sold for $6 / oz over spot. I checked with Apmex and they are Out of Stock for 10 oz quantities. Apmex shows about $1.69 over spot.

I'm not wanting to buy any but I'm sure suprised at what people are paying.

Several scrap gold items have sold over spot too. Is this being caused by Christmas or the Dec 21st thing when the world is supposed to end? 

Mike


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 17, 2012)

It is not caused by anything. It was like that long time I would say since 2008. A lot of people want to buy and sellers want to sell for price which covers ebay and paypal fees.
A lot of buyers on ebay are too lazy to search for another opportunities like to buy from major dealer or refinery. I had some luck when I purposely misspelled words like sterleng or anything like that and bought few items very cheap.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 18, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> It is not caused by anything. It was like that long time I would say since 2008. A lot of people want to buy and sellers want to sell for price which covers ebay and paypal fees.
> A lot of buyers on ebay are too lazy to search for another opportunities like to buy from major dealer or refinery. I had some luck when I purposely misspelled words like sterleng or anything like that and bought few items very cheap.



I had forgot about searching on misspelled words! I used to do that on ebay 10 years ago! I just found out that the Aussiess and Brits apparently spell it "Stirling"!


----------



## Buzz (Dec 18, 2012)

> I just found out that the Aussiess and Brits apparently spell it "Stirling



Oh no we don't! :shock:


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 18, 2012)

mikeinkaty said:


> I just found out that the Aussiess and Brits apparently spell it "Stirling"!



Stirling:

Places;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_%28disambiguation%29

Engine;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_engine


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, there were a lot of listings for "Stirling Silver" on ebay and they were all listings by Brits or Australians.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 18, 2012)

mikeinkaty said:


> Well, there were a lot of listings for "Stirling Silver" on ebay and they were all listings by Brits or Australians.



Maybe those sellers are targeting people who can't spell, hoping that their math isn't too good also. 
You know so they pay more than what it is worth. 

Jim


----------



## Buzz (Dec 19, 2012)

> Maybe those sellers are targeting people who can't spell, hoping that their math isn't too good also.
> You know so they pay more than what it is worth.



That made me giggle :lol:


----------

